

Ask HN: Review my startup, Pagecovery.com - rifchia

I'm particularly looking for feedback about this idea of scheduling cover photos. What do you think? The url is www.pagecovery.com
======
mixmastamyk
Interesting idea. Simple, but useful in a fun sort of way. Could it be a
successful business? I guess we'll find out.

Web site looks very nice. I don't like the bright body text though, I had to
darken it with firebug so I could read it comfortably. Despite the current
fashion, I can't imagine why text on a white background would ever be brighter
than #444 much less #999.

~~~
1337biz
I really like the idea, simple and straight to the point.

What I am not that sure about is your pricing structure. I am not sure if it
works as this kind of a stand-alone service. Maybe you could get existing
Facebook oriented marketing service to offer it as an up-sell? Maybe some form
of personal touch about you/team, or at least a "real" address in the contact
section could give it more credibility.

Also I am curious: How did you get these testimonial brands?

~~~
rifchia
Hi. thanks for the feedback, i will look into putting our team information
onto the site. Those brands are our clients for our analytics platform.

------
kaliblack
Good: \- Simple idea \- Latest blog topics \- Use of social \- Site content

Not so good: \- Pricing. Why is it tied to fans? This seems totally arbitrary.

Possible easy fixes: \- Font contrast (as previously mentioned) \- Link to
clients' facebook pages instead of their website. This way visitor can see how
your service is being used and also legitimizes your client claims. \-
Examples/case studies of how your service is being used for success.

~~~
rifchia
Hi, thanks for the feedback. The font color has been changed to a darker tone.
As for the pricing, it is tied to the fanbase to determine the size of the
page and its business. We do not wish to charge hefty pricing for SMB or
startups, so the pricing model allows SMB to start off with as little as $9.90
instead of paying $119.90

------
lrsuccess
I like the idea! It's unique and honestly it's the first time I stumble upon
something like that. As for the design it's simple, clear and straight to the
point. Plus, I like that you included some of your client's logo. I got a
question though, what do you mean by Scheduling "Real Time" Cover Photos? It's
the Real Time that means nothing to me/confuses me.

~~~
rifchia
Hi, the real-time means the current fans that have seen cover photos scheduled
by PageCovery. To avoid confusion, i have removed the "real-time". Thank you
so much

------
rifchia
Guys is the font size on the website comfortable for reading? Do let me know.

------
tzaman
"Scheduling Real Time Cover Photos" - what does that mean?

~~~
rifchia
It means the current fans that have seen cover photos scheduled by PageCovery

